# top fin 25 watt submersible heater?



## Sylverlilly (Jun 24, 2013)

Sop I got it today for my 5.5 gallon tank. my husband helped me put it in. he said he turned the dial to 80 like I asked because I thought the dial was confusing as hell. my tank was 79 now it says 78.4, its dropping? the little light is on though. I don't know. confusing thing. does anyone know this heater can anyone give me tips or anything? lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

The temperature in your tank isn't likely dropping because of the heater, its probably just because the room got a bit colder and the heater hasn't had a chance to warm up to its set temperature. Give the heater some time, it will turn on and off as it gradually heats up, and this can take a couple/few hours. 
If after a few hours its still not at the temperature you want it, just turn the dial up a notch or two and give it some time to warm up a little more.  But it will eventually get where you want it, and once you have it set it should keep your tank that temperature. 

Keep an eye on the thermometer though and don't completely trust the heater thermostat; they're usually slightly inaccurate since how much water the heater can keep at a certain temperature depends on the tank size....for example, a 25 watt may heat a 2.5 gallon to 80 on a lower setting then it would be able to heat a 5 gallon to the same temperature.


----------



## Sylverlilly (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Dragon! It is actually chilly here today finally lol. Yay for me concern for Stormy lol. Not to sound stupid but didn't really understand what you meant a out the setting? Sorry >< its this red line that twists up by the temp numbers but I found it hard to judge so hubby turned it. Hard to explain what I mean. But I will keep monitoring before bed. I'm hoping that light goes off before I go to sleep so. I won't have to worry.


----------



## Sylverlilly (Jun 24, 2013)

It says 80.2 but lights still on. I hope he got it set to 80


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey there! xD Lol. Ah, no no, no question is ever stupid! Lets see if I can explain it better, um......if you were to have this same heater in a 2.5 gallon, the dial might only need to be turned to 76-78 to keep the tank at 80 since its a smaller volume of water, where as in a 5 gallon it may need to be turned the dial up higher to, say, 80-84 to keep that same temperature because its a larger volume of water to heat, you know? Thats all. xD Just trying to explain how the thermostat(the little dial you use to adjust it and the numbers) can be a bit inaccurate depending on the size of the tank you're heating, so you should always go by the reading on your thermometer rather then just what you set your heater to.
Does that make more sense?

I know what you mean by the red line in the temp numbers though, thats just the dial and the temperature settings.  I've used a lot of adjustable heaters, they all kinda work the same basic way. xD

It sounds like things are in the right area though as far as temperature goes, so I wouldn't worry to much. You can just watch over the next couple days and see how it goes. Since its already at 80, probably the most that will happen is that the heater might warm things up a few degrees more over night but if thats the case just turn the dial down a little bit. Its not too hard to hit that sweet spot with the adjustable heaters, IME. 
The light on the heater will go on and off regularly by the way as it heats the water and keeps the temperature regulated.


----------



## Sylverlilly (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh ok. Ya I'm sorry I'm so new with the heaters and bettas in general I sometimes have frequent brain farts hehe. His thermometer says 81 so temp wise I'm happy. It's just the light hasn't shut off yet lol. Maybe because it's working so hard to heat the 5 gallons? I have the dial at the 79 mark. Well the box filled. The next notch says 82 and is not moved up to that maybe it needs as you said to be turned a bt higher? Hmm I will keep an eye on it. Just glad his water isn't chilly because tonight feels like fall!


----------



## Sylverlilly (Jun 24, 2013)

I guess I spoke too soon his light went off. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Sylverlilly (Jun 24, 2013)

I just realized I'm unsure if it's a hot day again where my temp shoots up near 86 or something do I unplug the heater?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, no problem! I know the while fish keeping thing can be pretty confusing at first! But it gets easier. xD

Yeah, heaters, when you first install them, generally work a little harder for a bit as they heat themselves up and then get the water to whatever temperature they're set to.
Though its turned off, still keep an eye on it though. It may still heat the water a couple degrees more, but at this point it shouldn't heat up too much more then that. 

You shouldn't have to unplug the heater if its a particularly warm day, the heater isn't going to turn on unless the water temperature drops bellow the temp its set to keep it at. So like if the heater regularly keeps the tank at 80 most of the time, and its really REALLY warm and the water temp creeps up to 86 the heater just won't turn on all together. 

You know, its actually gotten fairly chilly over here the past couple days too! It was even down in the low 70s yesterday! Not that that makes much of a difference in my ridiculously cold house, but yeah. xD Seems like there might be a cold front moving around the US? I haven't seen any general weather forecasts for the country lately.


----------



## Sylverlilly (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok I'm relieved about that since it is sometimes cool in the morning when I'm leaving for work and blustering by mid morning. I'm in no and the heat wave we had recently was disgusting. And the air conditioners have made me and my daughter pretty sik so this weather is a huge relief! But ya we only got up to about 75 today.  fish definitely are a learning process, but he's adorable and I love him lol. I would be so upset if I cooked him or something >< hence my many questions lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, thats whats great about having an adjustable heater with the thermostat and all! Its going to keep things nice and warm when it gets cool, but its not going to keep working and over-heat if things get too hot.  Only issue would be is if your heater somehow malfunctioned randomly(which isn't too common, don't worry! And your heater sounds like its working just fine).


----------



## Sylverlilly (Jun 24, 2013)

My post was supposed to say nj btw lol not no but dang auto correct


----------

